# Lenovo Y50 vs Dell Inspiron 7559 vs ASUS GL552JX



## Xankill3r (Feb 19, 2016)

I already purchased an ASUS ROG GL552JX-CN316T around October. It had  terrible backlight bleeding and I contacted customer care for it. After  replacing the screen a couple of times and failing to solve the issue  they recently refunded the entire amount to me ~78k (good on them).
I am now looking to purchase another laptop and have shortlisted GL552JX, Lenovo Y50 and Dell Inspiron 7559. Unfortunately each of these has its own issues.
* GL552JX - cheap but has 950 instead of 960 and that too with DDR3 memory. My experience with it has not been very good due to the screen issue. Other people seem to have fared better.
* Lenovo Y50 - Lenovo build quality leaves a lot to be desired. My brother has a Z50-70 and it is not very good. The Lenovo Y50 thread on this forum has a number of complaints about failing components after one year of use. The newer Y50 with an IPS screen has some complaints about backlight bleeding on Flipkart.
* Dell Inspiron 7559 - Core i7 variant is quite expensive (92k on Dell website) although I might be able to get it for cheaper (~88k hopefully) in Nehru Place or Laxmi Nagar if it is available with retailers. Screen is not very good, based on following review -
Inspiron 7000 15&quot; (7559) Quick Review | NotebookRevie

Standard questionnaire responses for this forum are as follows -

1. Budget
- 85,000 (can extend to 95,000)

2. Size and weight
- 15.6 inch screen. Weight is not much of an issue.

3. Primary usage
- Gaming and game development (Unity, Unreal)

4. Brand preference
- Slight bias towards Dell (owned an Inspiron 1420 for six years, pretty decent)

5. Typical config
- Nvidia 950 at minimum. Core i7 preferred.

6. Additional
- IPS screen with decent color and response time for gaming. A good TN panel with good brightness/contrast will work too since viewing angles are not very important. Must be 1080p at least (not that I expect a 2160p screen at this price point ). I would prefer a laptop with few reported screen issues - backlight bleeding, flickering, etc.


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 19, 2016)

I too own ASUS GL552JX, no issues yet. And recently purchased Dell Inspiron 7559 (core i5). Also my friend purchased Lenovo Y50-70 (core i7 4th gen, GTX 960M).
Comparing the above three, Performance wise Lenovo Y50-70, Display wise Dell Inspiron 7559. The Lenovo Y50-70 had TN display, though recent ones have IPS display. The display of both Asus and Lenovo lacked brightness and color reproduction were off. 

If you can get Dell Inspiron 7559 core i7 then that will be better than other two in my opinion.

All 3 laptops run really cool and silent.
Asus and Dell have SSDs.
Dell has great after sales service.
Dell Inspiron 7559 core i7 out performs other two. But Lenovo is close second and definitely better value for money.For 85k rule out Asus GL552JX, consider only Dell and Lenovo.


----------



## Xankill3r (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok, so I'll remove ASUS from consideration.

Note that the Dell Inspiron variant with i7 has 8GB of flash cache in the HDD and not a full fledged SSD. The GL552JX has a normal HDD but it is 7200 RPM opposed to 5400 RPM in the Inspiron.

The display quality in the Inspiron don't seem that good either based on the review I linked. What is your personal opinion since you own both the Inspiron and the GL552JX?


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 19, 2016)

I would say Dell is better with the color reproduction and overall picture quality. Negative reviews are probably because of the brightness level, which is quite low. I have a dim to normally lit room so it suits me at max brightness. But in brightly lit room it might look dull. 
The Asus required an hour or two of tweaking the display settings to get the quality I wanted. No such tweaking was required for Dell.
I had Dell 1458 years back, the display quality is similar. Not sure about 1420 but could be similar.

Yes, the Asus has 7200 rpm HDD and M.2 SSD while Dell doesn't. That a major advantage for Asus.
But both boots within 15 secs (windows 8.1). The difference in loading times when I played Farcry, CSGO, Dota 2 is also not much. I'm yet to add a SSD on Asus so haven't tested that.

On a budget of 85k the display of Asus is just not justified. Only if you are using a monitor then it is a really strong contender.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 19, 2016)

According to reviews, i think Asus has the best display, followed by Lenovo (IPS) & Dell. 
Still colour reproduction is a bit subjective matter. All the 3 should be better than TN display Y50 which my friend owns(my Y500 has a better display sans matte finish) 

But due to the additional M2 slot, dual fans, better battery life & GTX960M, I think Dell will be a better choice among the three. Even the i5 version will suffice most as it is a quad core one & has performance similar to 3rd gen quad core i7

In my locality Dell one isn't available yet (no shipping from compuindia too, just Flipkart delivery) 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xankill3r (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot anupam_pb and azvnoit. I'll get the Dell Inspiron 7000 then.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 20, 2016)

Unless buying from US.
800 USD is nearly 52k.
Screen is pretty average.Battery is great and sound is pathetic.

So instead of wasting 85-95k on overpriced laptop invest 5k more and get a quote from Azom systems.

Worth extra penny.

You might have seen Linus Tech Tips review but here's one more honest reviewer
Dell Inspiron 7559 Review - A Budget 15" Gaming Laptop - YouTube

Exclusive laptop reviews specifically apart from mobiles.

There's no point to buy from India.
I am pretty sure Azom will not dissapoint.
Buy Azom Exigo 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7-6700/32GB/2TB HDD with 240GB SSD/Win 10/6GB Graphics), Black Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i
Check out reviews


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 20, 2016)

Azom, if you can then way better than the 3 contenders. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 20, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> Azom, if you can then way better than the 3 contenders.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk



+1
Ask them for i5 
960m/965m
1080p
1TB HDD

You can aftermarket ssd.


----------



## sggupta95 (Feb 20, 2016)

i don't think azom does 960m.i asked them a while back,and they said their offering starts from around 1,10,000 upwards,having a 970m,and they had no foreseeable plans for anything lower.
it's been i think 2-3 months since then though,so you could try contacting them


----------



## Xankill3r (Feb 20, 2016)

Azom looks great. I'll contact them and see if they offer anything within my price range. Else I'll go with Dell. I can extend from 85k to 95k but 115k is a bit too much for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2016)

Xankill3r said:


> Azom looks great. I'll contact them and see if they offer anything within my price range. Else I'll go with Dell. I can extend from 85k to 95k but 115k is a bit too much for me.


Then import one from xotic-pc.


----------



## Xankill3r (Feb 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then import one from xotic-pc.



I am thinking of keeping the MSI PE60 6QE-031US from xotic-pc as an option. Sager will give warranty issues as I will have to ship the laptop to them in case of a problem. Specs on the MSI one look good. Comes out to around 80k including shipping. Customs would be around 8k (12% iirc).

XOTIC PC | MSI PE60 6QE-031US - 15.6&quot; New P-Series Lapto

I'll contact MSI and make sure that they will provide warranty for this in India. They should since it says 1 year Global warranty on the xotic-pc website but I'd rather not take a risk


----------



## VexByte (Feb 24, 2016)

Go for Dell for long term reliability. This is from my experience from the last 16 years


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 24, 2016)

Xankill3r said:


> I am thinking of keeping the MSI PE60 6QE-031US from xotic-pc as an option. Sager will give warranty issues as I will have to ship the laptop to them in case of a problem. Specs on the MSI one look good. Comes out to around 80k including shipping. Customs would be around 8k (12% iirc).
> 
> XOTIC PC | MSI PE60 6QE-031US - 15.6&quot; New P-Series Lapto
> 
> I'll contact MSI and make sure that they will provide warranty for this in India. They should since it says 1 year Global warranty on the xotic-pc website but I'd rather not take a risk



Way better than Dell


----------



## Venky1989 (Mar 25, 2016)

MSI India does not provide warranty for products purchased outside India. Checked with both their sales and customer care teams. Really frustrating, importing a P series range from US looked lucrative even with the shipping costs included. Asus does, but with a caveat that the imported model must be currently available (via Asus' official India site) and sold in India.


----------



## AVIPI (Mar 25, 2016)

Add one more to this thread 

From Paytm.com
88k after cashback offers 
2 years Manufacturer Warrenty 

Asus Rog Gl 552 VW 
i7 -6700 
Nvidia gtx960m

metallic build ,way better battery backup than old gl551jx
Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co


----------



## Venky1989 (Mar 28, 2016)

^

Damn. This is the bomb. Priced at 999$ in US online markets, so see if you can get someone to bring it over.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 29, 2016)

Venky1989 said:


> ^
> 
> Damn. This is the bomb. Priced at 999$ in US online markets, so see if you can get someone to bring it over.



No that model with those specs is priced at $1250


----------



## Venky1989 (Mar 29, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> No that model with those specs is priced at $1250



Yep, my bad. I am surprised they are selling it in India though as Asus India doesn't have a listing on its website yet.


----------



## bibinjohn (Mar 29, 2016)

The Dell Inspiron 7559 does not have usb C port and the ram is ddr3 but have better battery .... Acer Aspire V15 Nitro Black Edition VN7-592G-71ZL Gaming Laptop 6th Generation Intel Core i7 6700HQ (2.60 GHz) 8 GB Memory 1 TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 4 GB GDDR5 15.6" Windows 10 Home 64-Bit  - Newegg.co . check this one also...


----------

